# New _official_ Radeon 8500 drivers

## NU-Slacker

I was taking a gander at linuxgames.com when I noticed this news item: http://www.linuxgames.com/news/index.php3/5860.

Basically, I was wondering if anybody out there would be able to report on performance of the driver and its support for its extended features such as programmable vertex shaders.

Gotta decide what card Im gonna upgrade to  :Smile: .

----------

## mathew

I'm trying the official drivers at the moment. I have mixed experiences to report, although the lack of success may be my fault. The good news is that I can boot into X with two monitors

 don't have dri support yet - thinking of visiting dri.sourceforge.net

 xinerama doesn't work (various parts of screen are not being drawn correctly)

 not sure that I have agpgart loading correctly - requires me to add agp_try_unsupported=1

 control panel does not display the dual screen tab

List of steps that I folllowed to build the driver:

 rpm2cpio fglr200-glc22-4.2.0-1.4.3-i586.rpm | cpio -imd

 mkdir /lib/modules/fglr200

 cd lib/modules/fglr200

 cp -R build_mod /lib/modules/fglr200

 cp make_install.sh /lib/modules/fglr200/

 cd /lib/modules/fglr200/build_mod

 ./make.sh

 cd ..

 ./make_install.sh

Then I ran fglrxconfig (instead of xf86config) to create the XF86Config file

List of steps that I followed to build the contol panel

 cd usr/src

 export PATH=$PATH:/usr/qt/3/bin

 tar -xvzf fglrx_panel_sources.tgz

 make

 make install

----------

## dioxmat

could you show us the interessting parts of your XF86Config ? :)

----------

## mathew

I was unable to get xinerama (merge two screens) working with the offiicial ATI drivers, so switched to the dri.sourceforge.net drivers and that works. For the moment I am probably going to stick with the dri.sourceforge.net drivers, because I need to get some work done  :Sad: 

As requested, here are some excerpts from the XF86config file. Happy to distribute the whole file, but I thought it was a little long for this forum.

```

Section "dri"

    Group 27    # video

    Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                        "FIRE GL 8x00 0"

    Driver                            "fglr200"

#    Driver                            "radeon"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                           "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                 "yes"

    Option "no_dri"                   "yes"

# === Fire GL DDX driver module specific settings ===

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"         "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"        "0x06419064"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"             "0x00000000"

    Option "Overlay"                  "off"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=514c

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                        "FIRE GL 8x00 1"

    Driver                            "fglr200"

#    Driver                            "radeon"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"         "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"        "0x06419064"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=514c

    Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "FIRE GL 8x00 0"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "FIRE GL 8x00 1"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

